# Here's my first research question: expensive cars 1970s



## redrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Please don't laugh, this is a serious question about cars from the 1970s

Do expensive cars, i.e. Jaguars and Trans-Ams have heavier car doors than cheaper cars?


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 19, 2011)

In the '50s and '60s they did. Maybe Jags, Rollers, etc, in the '70s.


Just as an historic footnote: in the '60s, one of the Jap cars had doors made from food tins. A panel shop worker told me.


----------



## Arek (Apr 21, 2011)

As an ex panel beater/sprayer, the weight of car panels has decreased as time goes on. Jaguars, rollers,  and most american and German cars were much heavier than their Japanese and French counterparts in the seventies, these days they are all lightweight to save fuel
A 70's Transam would have a heavier door than a 70s Jag though, the US car makers of that era seemed to give no thought to weight reduction. I had a 73 Caddy that took two of us to lift the front bumper into place!


----------

